# Combine???



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, so I am dreaming of pushing snow. Today the farmers are in ther fields combining the corn and I started to think. Has anyone seen or herd of a combine being coverted to a monster snow pushing machine. If you think about it there woulnt be much work in adding a blade, hacking off some extra pieces and making a super cheap pusher. Can pick a used combine for nearly scrap metal prices.  

So what do you think??

DAFF


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There was one guy I heard of doing that. He totally stripped the combine down, so he would have better visibility. I'm not sure how well it worked but it didn't look too pretty. I'm not sure how reliable an old combine would be either. Guys have made old comebine's into pretty much anything you can think of so why not a snowplow.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

theres a guy on here that asked a question about converting a self propelled haybine to a plow...basically what it comes down to is those machines are meant to be driven forward (mostly) and not intended to push heavy loads


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's been done before, it was in one of the farm papers last season. i'm still looking for an old hay swather/ haybine. it would have the visiability you need vs. a combine. and it would also have a better turning radius, might like in hydro pump power though.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that's funny dirt digger, i'm that guy that asked and you replied the same time i replied. what are the chances?????


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Jay brown;415106 said:


> that's funny dirt digger, i'm that guy that asked and you replied the same time i replied. what are the chances?????


chances are pretty good...haha im bored out of my mind right now..too dark to work, to warm to snow and no rain to bring trees down


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I've seen a big new JD forage harvester with a double auger snow blower, They use it in the winter to load trucks with snow and cut corn and hay the rest of the year.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i have wondered it for years 

What about the straw chopper for salt spreader? LOL 

we have a large farm equip auction in town every month (cooktractor.com) and them 'ol f2's sale for $1500 and i always thought it was a cryin shame for somethin with a motor to sale that cheap

IF ANY ONE TRIES IT PLEAS KEEP US INFORMED


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

IDK how well they would work when you get on ice? maybe if you have rear wheel assist, but have you ever had to drive a combine on ice? they get to spinning and sliding pretty easy.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

4x4Farmer;415135 said:


> IDK how well they would work when you get on ice? maybe if you have rear wheel assist, but have you ever had to drive a combine on ice? they get to spinning and sliding pretty easy.


What do you harvest with ice on the ground? late late beans


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;415142 said:


> What do you harvest with ice on the ground? late late beans


Sometimes if it's a wet fall, we wait untill the ground freezes to harvest. If you want to see me get mad , get salt all over my combine. PITA


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, if its realy wet fall you can wait till the ground freezes to finish beans and corn. I just know from driving one of ours from the dealership to the farm in january one time.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we might have one of theose "wet" falls here. they closed a road and a highway down today because of flooding of a nearby river.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Heres my ride for fall,I think they would be pretty worthless in the snow or even trying to push it.Besides being hard on the hydrostat.there very front heavy,with the 12 row corn head on the will do a rear wheelie pretty easy.At $250,000 a pop makes an expensive snow pusher,besides who would want to run an older one.

You can put one on the tractor in the second pic,much better plowing machine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Closet that I found to what you were looking for.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've often wondered about the same thing. I'd think a plower would do much better than a plow.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

We build alot of crazy stuff in our shop and nearly tried this a few years back after a couple of combine demos but I feel to get one cheap enough not sure it would be reliable and my biggest concern was the drive hydros not sure they would take the heavy push continually plus not sure what SuperTarget would think of an old Gleaner flopping across their lot haha


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Combine conversions*

Here is a Farm macazine that has lots of combine uses.
http://www.farmshow.com/index/results.asp


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have spent nearly every day in one of our combines since Sept 18th. You couldn't pay me enough to plow snow in one of them.

1st: You cant see **** behind you from the cab of these machines. All you have is mirrors and they suck too.

2nd: You are extremely tall. I look down on semis when I pull up to them... honestly. This could lead to snagging powerlines. Just because the powerlines on the road have to be 13'9" doesn't mean where you are plowing at has to be.

3rd: Newer machine, too expensive payup Older machine, loud and annoying. You are sitting about 18" away from the motor. In older machines the motor is sitting right along side of you...riding shotgun.

4th: We have an older machine and a newer machine. Old machinery buys for cheap for a reason. The more hours the more problems. I have spent countless hours trying to fix and keep the old machine running. :realmad:

Overall, My 2 cents, I think you will run into more headaches than it is worth.

Here's our machines.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Verry nice post phillbilly, well thought out and had good and bad points about the idea but i think the breakdowns and the noise and other mechanicle issues i figuredout YOUR COMBINES ARE GREEN LOL Thats the Prob. aint it JD DAVE


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

What about a forage harvestor 

o.k. sorry about the green comment on the previous post, but here is a acceptable green jaguar


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;416472 said:


> Verry nice post phillbilly, well thought out and had good and bad points about the idea but i think the breakdowns and the noise and other mechanicle issues i figuredout YOUR COMBINES ARE GREEN LOL Thats the Prob. aint it JD DAVE


LOL Every color breaks it's just a mater of what color breaks the most. I wouldn't plow snow with a combine either.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok powerjoke, you got me good. LOL

As a kid my dad ran a Massey Fergison 300. It had a stright 6 chrysler motor in it, a 3 row corn head and a 13ft grain platform. I know what breakdowns look like. They have the letters M F which stands Mother F***ers.

Oh and to add one more commet... As I spent my entire saturday sitting in the seat of the 9510 combine, I thought of how it would be to plow snow sitting in that same seat. The problems that I came up with are these:

#1: 
I know on an old machine, you have to have the throttle wide open to have good control of your hydro options. Which in this case is your snow blade raising and lowering, your foward and backward, and even your steering. That turns into alot of used fuel. I know in the combine I was running today, I ran for 16 hours in corn and burn about 110gallons of diesel. payup payup payup 

#2: 
1st gear to slow to do anything.
2nd gear top speed 7.3 mph.
3rd gear top speed 19.7 mph.
This thrid gear would work for pushing snow if only it had low end power. It dosen't, it is a total turd. I tryed to chase down a coyote with it 1/2 loaded, road gear just won't go with any weight.

Again, just my $.02.


----------

